
Is There a TechCrunch Without Arrington?  - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2008/03/25/is-there-a-techcrunch-without-arrington/
======
marc_fawzi
He knows how to get our Yin tangled with our Yang.

------
webframp
i imagine his work ethic is partly responsible for the sites success.

------
alaskamiller
The other writers on the roster aren't as strong writers. I've been liking
Erick Schonfeld lately but he's from MSM so he's not bad to start out with.

